# My Iraqi Tumblers aNd Their babies



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

theY are kept indors beaCyse These are my pure old BlOod line 2 paIRs


----------



## Ross Howard (Nov 26, 2009)

Being inside I quess you don't fly them?


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

i fly the babies not the breeders these are just my fav 2 pairs witch are inside


----------



## nWoAhmad (Aug 20, 2011)

do they flip sideways?? or as you guys say "loot"


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

no i have those too loot are from basrah in iraq these birds came from sumawah but can be found all over iraq they are tumbelrs like turkish tumblers but the fly longer


----------



## laughingdog (Jun 14, 2011)

Beautiful and perfect performers for everyone, the iraqi tumblers and turkish ("coop" tumblers?) Tumblers, id think, as talki mardin if I'm thinking even near to part of right name of one breed that is my favorite pigeon, that performs really great inside as well. is it true that some to most of those need to be flown from very young at least into adulthood, to regularly, otherwise they just roll out all around in circles all over ground only, loosing all ability to fly after while?


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

yah man its ture most breeders just fly them for one year but some can be flown over and over just need to keep them on good diet


----------

